# Question for Funchal Residends



## Funchal1 (Sep 1, 2015)

When is the best day to buy fresh fish at the Funchal Market? (Mercado dos lavradores)?

Thanks, 
M


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

A somewhat insensitive question at this moment in time ?

http://ichef-1.bbci.co.uk/news/624/cpsprodpb/A945/production/_90733334_034520854.jpg


----------

